# Shindaiwa Carburetor for T-20 Trimmer Out There?



## Debbie (Jan 30, 2015)

Trying to help the guy who just serviced my chainsaw try to find part #20035-81002 which is the carburetor for his T-20 trimmer. He doesn't want the Walbro, but instead the TK Carb.

Does anyone know where there may be one available, someone with old stock, or a good condition used one?

Thanks in advance for any and all help!!!


----------



## ANewSawyer (Feb 5, 2015)

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/Pr...-2-Cycle/Carburetor-Kits/JSE2672272/2672272/s

This is supposedly the rebuild kit for a t-20 carb. Maybe it would do instead of the whole carb.

I just found this otherwise, I would have posted sooner.


----------

